# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  "Fault Lines :  Robot Wars", USA, 2011

## Airicist

topdocumentaryfilms.com/robot-wars

----------


## Airicist

Fault Lines - Robot wars

Uploaded on Dec 26, 2011




> What is the role of robots and drones in wars and how will they shape the future of the US military?

----------

